# Would you get another puppy from wherever you got your first GSD from?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If wherever you got your first German Shepherd was still producing German Shepherd puppies, would you get your next GSD from that person or organization?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Yup, and i am, not a puppy but her retiring mom


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!!! She is very deceitful byb...bad person..Jan
But my Sib is wonderful--if not a bit of a handful!!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I voted: _No, while we were satisfied, we currently are persuing a different type of GSD._

We will be looking at another puppy in about 3yrs but will be looking for a working line.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Absolutely, in a heartbeat!

And often, the measure of a reputable and responsible breeder is not just how happy and satisfied the new owners are when everything goes well, but how the breeder is willing and ready to step in and assist and make things right when things don't go all that well.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, but there are lots of good breeders out there so only time will tell.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nope. I love him like crazy but he's a mess.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, I made the poll and did not make a slot for my own experience. I put it in No, not a bad experience, but now I do not want to promote...

Frodo was not a "terrible" dog. As he was my first, some of his problems were probably my fault. He was all wrong for me, too hard, too high strung, too aggressive, too stubborn. He was a flat backed, drop eared bi-color that everyone asked if he was a lab. So, I could have put that I was looking for different lines. 

And, I did not really have a bad experience with this breeder. The litter was sheltered in a garage and under a junk car. I handed over $150 and he gave me the papers and the 10 week old pup. He even told me he wasn't sure that this lot's ears will come up or not. So, I bought an AKC pup and that is exactly what I got. 

Maybe if I spent more than ten minutes in the guy's presence, I could tell you all the abominable things that he bred for or did not test or care about, but the fact is, I haven't a clue. Only, the guy did not worry for one second what I wanted the dog for, or how I would provide for the dog. I can only add it up to someone who I would not at this point promote. And studying his pedigree, well, I do not see that the dog was anything but a back-yard bred American pet line/German working line cross that had no rhyme or reason why they put the dogs together save for the $150 per puppy.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Nope, Zeus's breeder retired.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would definitely get another pup from my breeder
but i'm open to looking at other breeders. in 5 to 8 yrs
from now how who knows what she's going to be breeding??


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I would get another from my breeder but I might also look at other breeders as well...just because...

I would like to get another GSD in a couple years...but we will see...


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes. Even though she was a BYB, she did a great job in taking care of the first litter. The puppies did get their shots, deworming. Well socialized and great temperaments. After reading some bad craigslist pups on this forum, I am very fortunate to have gotten my pup from a care giving person. I still keep in contact with her as well and she loves hearing about our girl.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes I would buy another dog from my pups breeder and probably will. The problem I have is stopping myself from doing it sooner rather than later!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

*A resounding no!*


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

The only way I would is if she were still using the same breeding pair....which since K is almost 10, that isn't happening. Not because I liked her (deceased) or didn't like her.....only because K even for all of his out of standard appearance, his personality and temperment are exactly what they should be and what we need for a household with children. I have located a "great neice" of Kaos' who is not yet 1, at a breeder who tests hips, elbows, dm, etc....I have considered when she is ready and we are ready looking at them seriously. Although she is a white...so I am not sure, but on the off chance she has even a bit of K's personality.....I would love it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer - no (love him to bits, though! :wub, Halo - yes.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sadly, the breeder of our first GSD passed away in 2000. But yes, I would have gone back to her again. Even though I switched from showline to working line, because she bred both (but kept them separate for breeding purposes.) 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

No, BYB and I purposely don't remember their name, number or location. However, I really lucked out. Raven is healthy and has a wonderful temperament. *Knock wood*

It will probably be a very long time before I purchase another dog anyway.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Just noticed this was supposed to be for the _first_ GSD - we got Sneaker in 1986 from people who are no longer breeding. I'm not sure if the breeder we got Cassidy from in 2000 is breeding anymore either, but we did decide to go in a different direction - they were both ASL, which I'm not interested in anymore.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My first GSD was from a BYB with issues, so NO never!


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I voted, "No, we were satisfied, but looking for a different kind of GSD". 

The breeder we went with goes for a "well rounded" GSD in regards to temperament, physique, etc. She breeds pets, essentially. There were a few things she did that we did not like, but they weren't _bad things_. It wasn't as easy to stay in touch with her as we would have liked it to be. She wasn't keeping track of the weight of the puppies when they were first born. Things like that. Next time I get a dog, I will probably get one that is bred with a clearer goal in mind than "well rounded". I will also find someone who is willing to give me detailed updates on the pups' progress as they grow. 

I might go working line next. We'll see. That's not for another couple of years (maybe longer).


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I voted yes, didn't see the part about "first" until someone else mentioned it. We didn't buy our first GSD my son did and we inherited her. No I'd never go back to them. (Loved her though!)

I would go back to the breeder we bought Annie & Harley from. 

(sorry for messing up your poll)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, and I did. 

For the next dog, I will probably go with someone else though, just because I want a certain bloodline which she does not breed.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Absolutely, and I already have. My newest edition, Gladiator, is from the same breeders I got Ironhide from.

They have been amazing, not just with helping me find the right pup, but also, I now travel over there 4-5 times a year to train, trial and learn with them. We have become friends and training partners - I will always go to them first when looking for a new pup!


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

No! As wonderful as Kona is we got her from a BYB and have since been very educated on responsible breeders. The parents were very nice dogs and Kona is amazing but we do not want to promote BYB's. Any future dogs will only be from reputable breeders (hoping to get one soon) or rescues/shelter.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I voted other. I LOVE my pup---his temperament is fantastic--and the breeder took excellent care of him. He came to me at 9 weeks with a fabulous auto-"sit", whenever I stop walking he sits. Crate-trained, no whining, not scared of anything. Socialized very very well. 

The breeder has been very accessible to me, we've met a couple more times, helps me with anything I need. We text frequently. I really like his family too. Someone on this forum tried to discredit him, but when I checked into it found those accusations to be false. I even talked to another breeder around this area that was "recommended" by that individual and they had nothing but good things to say. They're actually friends with my breeder. 

That said, he does breed WGSL's. While I think my pup is capable of everything I want him to do, and he seems perfect for us, I may look into working lines next time. I have suddenly developed a huge crush on sables, after seeing some of the pics here, plus I can find what I want in those lines as well easily. 

I just have to wait and see when the time comes. I wouldn't discount him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I voted no, tho I was satisfied,,

I actually don't think the woman I got Jake from is breeding anymore anyhow..He was a wonderful ambassador of the breed, and I guess it would depend on what she was breeding "now" (if she was) for me to determine whether I'd get another from her.

Now if you ask me if I'd get another from wanda (kleinenhain), I'd say yes I would


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Absolutely! In a heartbeat! My pup is everything I could have hoped for. I have another of his dogs in my house and I also adore him. I've met several other dogs that he's bred and they have all suited the households they were placed into. Can't wait to get my next pup from him


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is not just about breeders, but rescues, pounds, pet shops too. I made this thread, partly because I think that we learn as we go along or we are dead. My first new bike was a Concord, I would NEVER buy a Concord now, nor a Diamond Back. I still love my Cannondale, and would buy another of those in a heartbeat. 

But we are talking creatures here, but still we grow. Sometimes, I would imagine that we would grow into a more active, more drivey dog after having a more laid back dog and going only so far with it. On the other end, we might grow into a more laid back dog when we are no longer getting out to training classes, and shows as often. 

We grow in our knowledge about lines and drives and training and such, but also in breeding practices and the kind of breeders we want to support, or whether we want to rescue our next dog, etc. We may have gotten our first dog from a pet store and now we never would do that, or getting the pup raised under the junk car whose breeder never asked me a question. 

Some rescues and pounds have their problems as well.

I am surprised that half of the responders would get another dog from the person or organization they got their very first dog from. So far it seems that at least half of us were able to recognize a good breeder or rescue our first pup/dog; or maybe we got lucky and landed on a good place; or maybe when we look at our dogs, none of which are perfect, they are all wonderful and maybe the meet or exceed expectations, so no matter if where they came from had every duck in a row, we would get another from them because we are satisfied. 

Or maybe, I am just bored and trying to make something out of nothing. Well, I am off to the chat room to put up a hypothetical question...

:dogsledding:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

No. Great dog, healthy and with solid nerves, but she was a backyard breeder and was willing to give the dog to whoever had the money. I don't want to support that. She was also probably breeding for size and color.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

NO!!! She had issues, alot of them.
my first GSD was a pain in the butt, dog aggressive ,could be bad with some people. That being said she was my Novice A dog and I went on to put a UD on her (and a CGC) she was no angel but that dog taught me to be a better dog person.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It's possible Sue that people who would vote NO are abstaining from voting or commenting, not wanting to publicly express any negative feelings about their breeder or their dog. 

I thought the poll was strictly about dogs from breeders. If rescues and pounds are included, absolutely, if I wanted a generic pet, I would go back to adopting from the pound. I NEVER thought I would ever BUY a dog, from a breeder - didn't have any issue with breeders of people buying if they chose to do so, but I felt that for me, the right thing to do was to adopt an unwanted dog and give it a good home - but then I got hooked on Schutzhund, on training and dog sports in general, and had my heart set on a working line GSD, so here I am.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

No I love Daisy but no.Daisy was inside w/ her littermates ,clean, warm ,well fed and had been to the vet. Now i know that two dogs who arent a year old yet shouldnt have puppies. the breeders were a nice couple. Daisy's dad bite people and was dog aggressive.Daisy kind of has his traits. Heck Im not sure i want another puppy but if i do i want a pup from a reputable breeder but honestly i want temperment and health . I dont need a working dog .I think that that would be bad for the dog who had high drive to be a pet. Im not sure having knowledge will make it easier cause what i know makes me realize i dont know much.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, I deliberately did not make the poll in such a way that you could see who voted in what way. But I guess you are right, someone might not comment because they do not want to breeder bash. I never considered that people might know who my first dog's breeder was. 

There has been some discussion recently about people not wanting to ask questions because they get beat up on for things like buying from a BYB or pet store. I was suggesting to someone that a good majority of the people on this site bought their first dog from a less than super source. And it got me thinking, thus I made the poll.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok Gotta post again. I would get a dog from the GSD rescue I got Lucky from. Three breeders got him from the street and helped him get to me. I think I would go for a rescue again


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I also did not take it into consideration that one's first dog might not have been a GSD. Not the end of the world, but if you went through all the pet store/byb stuff with say Dobermans, you might be ahead of the game when you graduated to the GSD.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

selzer said:


> Well, I deliberately did not make the poll in such a way that you could see who voted in what way. But I guess you are right, someone might not comment because they do not want to breeder bash. I never considered that people might know who my first dog's breeder was.
> 
> There has been some discussion recently about people not wanting to ask questions because they get beat up on for things like buying from a BYB or pet store. I was suggesting to someone that a good majority of the people on this site bought their first dog from a less than super source. And it got me thinking, thus I made the poll.


I answered and did not vote...nothing really fit. I would get a dog from the same parents and that breeder. However from any other dogs that she may have had since then...no. She was just a woman with two dogs, she did health test and was great at staying touch while she was alive. However knowing all I am learning now...we got extremely lucky with how great it worked out....because as dog ignorant as we were at the time.....well Kaos is 1/2 white, 1/2 WGWL that didn't send off any flags.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love my first German Shepherd that I purchased on my own, I grew up with them and never really knew where most of them came from. The first one I bought was a BYB pet type breeder, but that dog was rock solid in temperament and was wonderful in public as I rode the trails a lot by myself and she was great. I later went to a Schutzhund Club with a friend who showed working dogs but I fell in love with the WGSL dogs, so I knew the direction I was heading and did research for when the time was right for me, I wanted a top notch dog to enter the show world with, I love showing and breeding horses so wanted to experience the dog world the same way. I would/am DEFINATELY going back to my last breeder!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> I also did not take it into consideration that one's first dog might not have been a GSD. Not the end of the world, but if you went through all the pet store/byb stuff with say Dobermans, you might be ahead of the game when you graduated to the GSD.


That was me! Went through the ringer with Labs and ended up with Shepherds


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I misunderstood (misread) the question too. I voted yes but was thinking of my current dog. My first GSD came from some one who I would never trust again. She essentially just let the neighbors dog down the road free access to her dog when ever she was in heat. She said it was an oops liter but I don't believe it. I think she allowed it to happen and it happened several times after that.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

The breeder my husband got his first competition GSD from was wonderful and he ended getting a number of dogs from him over the years. That breeder stopped breeding a few years back and we just heard through some friends that he was diagnosed with Altzheimer's . If we could still get those lines we would.
My first GSD came from someone else and I would absolutely go back, my pup was actually our 4th GSD from that breeder but technically MY first. We have also referred a few club members and others to her and all that did end up getting a dog from them has been VERY pleased.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

No - my husband and I had no idea what we were doing/looking for other than we wanted a GSD. I'm pretty sure we didn't even know the words "temperament", "OFA" or the like. The dog, while great, with our son, ended up having epilepsy.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

A million times yes. I absolutely love my breeder and his dogs. I plan to get my next puppy from him if he is still breeding in 3-5 years.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I would have to say no & "other"......
My *first* GSD (owned & bought by myself), was a bag of nerves and severely dysplastic. I guess that I should actually "thank her"....her program and breeding practices are exactly what I strive to .....*NOT BE.*
It's the opposite of being a mentor.......


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I will admit that sometimes though, the best of everything on paper doesn't always add up. My first Rottweiler (1981) was basically a BYB dog, although the dam was OFA good as was the sire, and she had bred the female to a very nice male from a good kennel. If I was looking now I would never buy that dog, but he was absolutely the best example of a Rottie, ended up a Champion, CDX, OFA good and ATTS certified. After him I bought a number of Rotties, all from the best I could find and afford and never got another anywhere near his like. Go figure.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Speaking of Rotties.....
I would ABSOLUTELY get another Rottweiler from the breeder I bought my female from. She was my "first" Rottie.....my best friend, my therapist and my children's protector.......yep!.....I would have another like her anyday....and her breeder became a good friend.
RIP my Luna.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Robin, is that person still breeding Rotties? I still have people asking me to help them find a pup and I don't really have anything to offer anymore on the Rottie front.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I got my dog from a rescuer I would adopt from him again because he knows the dogs he has well he loves what he does and I know dogs I get from him are loved. But that said this rescue guy has way too many dogs I will leave it at that.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I said other because I don't know. I keep going back and forth. Niko is physically everything I ever wanted in a GSD. He's great at home, great house manners, affectionate, alert but not reactive, happy to do anything as long as he's near us...

Out in public it's a different story, and of course his dog issues. I can't ever know how much of his problems are my fault and how much is his temperament. Thus my dilemma.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

selzer said:


> This is not just about breeders, but rescues, pounds, pet shops too.


I came back to post again because I realized taht you weren't just talking about breeders. Mine is a maybe for that. There has been some changes there and I don't think communication is the best right now. I'd be looking for a working dog again...so I'd probably have better luck going and finding my own if I was going to go the rescue route for the next one.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

bocron said:


> Robin, is that person still breeding Rotties? I still have people asking me to help them find a pup and I don't really have anything to offer anymore on the Rottie front.


I don't know much about the bitch this woman has, but I believe she will be doing a repeat breeding with "Dooley" this spring.

http://www.flusstal.com/

Dooley is an awesome, awesome guy. Debbie Zappia trained and titled him for his SchH 1 and absolutely loves him. I know him pretty well. I just am not familiar with the bitch, but I know the breeder was looking for a good working guy to pair with her girl when she chose Dooley. So I can at least say it's a place to start!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks, Justine. I'll bookmark that site .


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got Sinister from a byb that was breeding for large laid back couch potatoes.

There was concern for his hips I spoke to his breeder and I was very unhappy about what she had to say. I will never get a puppy from them again although I wish I could buy Sinister's brother and sister from them because they are using them for breeding. I would never recommend them either.

I would and most likely will get another puppy from Malice's breeder though in the future.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, though she is no longer breeding. My second one, no, though I don't think they are breeding anymore either. My third, yes. He still has a few litters here and there.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Not at ALL! 

Here's my reasons:
1. They did NOT take care of the puppies health. They were all skinny, on the wrong food (Z was on food for small dogs), all had health issues and where sick, and they denied all of it.
2. All the dogs come from BYB... no one else would sell their pups to a petstore and subject them to life in a kennel and then to (mostly) ignorant owners that got them just cause they were "So Cute!".
3. They do NOT honor their policies on health issues or on money refunds. Even though it's on paper and signed, it's all false and they set it up with loop holes.
4. They do not care about the animals at all. After around 4 months of age, most of these places kill these puppies since they are now harder to sell, too big, and the price they have them discounted at is already not making them the money they want. Which method they use depends on the place and how big the name is. 
5. They work with shady vets just so they can get cleared on all health certificates. Zira was checked by a vet a week prior to me taking her out of that ****.... she was cleared, with severe Pano (which our vet said she probably had it longer then a week and probably showed signs when she was last checked), extremely underweight, and the start of digestion issues (which lead to SIBO). What vet would miss ALL of this during a health cert. check? Can't tell the dog is favoring a leg? Her left front was dead lame, and the bone infection was there for a while. Poor pup.

And on top of it all... How can you honestly live with yourself with knowing you have all these puppies in a small kennel with a metal crate bottom.... some alone, with no toys, urinating on themselves, sleeping in their own feces, and without the proper food and enough water.


I always said I wouldn't go into any pet stores, let alone buy a dog from them and support that type of business and lack of morals, and I did a good job at that for many years. However, that one day, for some reason I just HAD to go in and I immediately saw those big shepherd ears... when I saw her condition, I just couldn't leave her there, especially knowing she had no chance. She was almost 4 months, and a complete wreck. But, Now I use this experience to further educate people on why NOT to go to these places. Before I just had personal views and knowledge about them, now I have actual experiences. 

Zira was one of the lucky ones, and definitely lucky that by some weird chance I actually went into a place like that while walking by it.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

I would not buy from the same breeder. 

Wendy was not socialized and was very shy. Of course with some work I have gotten over that... BUT

She was supposedly AKC and UKC but I don't have all the info I need to register Wendy - I want to AKC register her. I am not getting replies from the breeder - I would PAY to have her do her part of the AKC reg so I can do MY part of the AKC reg. I did get the UKC paperwork.

Her coloring is great, her health has been good, but I want to get her registered so she can go on with training and certs. Next time - I go to a more reputable breeder - and wait for that documented puppy with a full history I can believe in.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, BUT..

Even though it had been 33 years since I got my first registered GSD, the breeder I got her from IS still breeding. (There are at least 2 BBs with pups from there.)

If i were looking for a WG working line I would definitely go back. HOWEVER I prefer DDR & Czech lines which he doesn't have. I also don't like black & tan dogs and while he does have a couple of sables, the majority of the puppies produced are B&T. And I hadn't seen ANY solid blacks which is what my next GSD pup WILL be. (In several years.)


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I voted yes. My very first GSD came from my father. Unfortunately, he is no longer with us and neither are his dogs. But if he was I would definitely go to him first.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes

There is no question that she is very particular about her pairings, so the answer is yes if it was time to buy and the litter was coming from the right lines.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Wow I think so. That was Laddie. I was 9 or 10 years old. I believe my Grandfather gave him to me in 1951!!! He was a wonderful dog - he lived for about 11 years. A big part of my world was lost the day he died!


----------



## ChapelHillGSD (May 12, 2011)

I would go back to my breeder without a doubt. Carolina and Dennis has been excellent at helping me get everything that I need for my boy. Anytime I contact them, they also was get back to me. I appreciate all that they do.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I got Echo from a hobby breeder-- and I'm anal about the differentiation between this and BYB... this guy knew everything about the breed, was an experienced working dog handler (police), his dogs were titled and worked on his farm, the pups and parents lived like kings, one litter every two years, if that... I did a lot of research, and I knew the guy personally-- so I knew Echo's parents from the time they too were pups. I would buy another pup from him in a heartbeat-- I hit the jackpot with my dog. Although I think he retired both of his bitches, and doesn't plan on breeding any more


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes i would and will once my pup matures a little. They are breeding the mom with a diff stud. So they will have the same mom.

Do any of you think it's a good idea to have two males from the same mom diff dad?? Why or why not??

I want a play mate for my handsome but after seeing this poll I wonder if there are reasons not to have 2 males from diff dads or regardless of the parents males will have the same dominance behaviour right.....?


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I wouldn't hesitate to get another from our breeder, depending on who he was breeding at the time. But most likely I won't. I think I'll be looking for something different.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I would totally get another dog from the rescue I got Sasha from. The were thorough (which at the time had me rather scared lol), they were very clear about what Sasha was at that time (temperament), they followed up with me, and when I ran into problems with her they connected me with people that could help. A wonderful organization that I would love to help someday, and would love to get another pet from. I would eventually like a working dog (for real herding and maybe shutzhund) and occasionally they have working line dogs, but I'd probably go with a breeder for that.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jen&Bear said:


> Do any of you think it's a good idea to have two males from the same mom diff dad?? Why or why not??
> 
> I want a play mate for my handsome but after seeing this poll I wonder if there are reasons not to have 2 males from diff dads or regardless of the parents males will have the same dominance behaviour right.....?


We have half-brothers at our house. Jason has Ike, and I have Kastle. They have the same dam but different sires. We have no issues between the two of them. However, Ike is unequivocally Jason's and Kastle's is mine. We each train "our" dog and spend one-on-one time with our dog. They get along fine however. Ike is just over two years old and Kastle is almost 8 months. If you are going to a reputable breeder, they will be able to help you if their lines have same sex dominance issues or if they have a dog that would fit your household. I think it helps when one dog is an adult before you add the new young dog/puppy.


----------

